# American traveling from Belgium to Phuket with French Bulldog



## asm775 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hello, everyone!

I'm new to this forum and I've no idea how to find the information I'm seeking. I was checking with Malaysia Airlines and Condor and they do not allow Frenchies to fly in cargo hold to Thailand because of the heat (obviously).

I cannot relocate without my little guy. He's 9 years old, extremely well-trained, and I have no children - he's my only family. How do I get him to Thailand with me? I had a doctor write a note to allow him to fly in the cabin with me under the ADA for anxiety (everyone was amazed by how well he behaved), but flying from Europe to Thailand? The ADA doesn't apply, of course (not that I'm aware of), so I don't know how to get him in the cabin with me.

Advice and ideas for how to get him there safely with me? I'm traveling in April and May - yeah, the worst months ever to relocate with a brachycephalic dog, but I don't have much choice.

Thank you!


----------

